# Niềng răng không mắc cài bên nào uy tín?



## thienthandangyeu (7 Tháng chín 2018)

Răng khấp khểnh quá luông các mẹ ạ  hôm trước tình cờ lướt fb thấy có đứa bạn cùng đại học chia sẻ cái chỉnh nha nhựa trong hay gì gì đó của nha khoa win smile thì phải, ko biết nhà mình có mẹ nào làm dv gì ở đó chưa cho e xin ít chia sẻ chứ niềng răng mắc cài kim loại thấy đứa em ở cty kêu niềng đau lắm, toàn ăn cháo xay húp qua ngày, mà nói thật mấy vụ đau đớn em sợ mất vía luôn ạ hzzzz


----------



## Lybetyn (7 Tháng chín 2018)

giờ công nghệ hiện đại rồi
lo gì
bạn cứ chọn bên nào uy tín mà làm
hỏi trc xem có đau ko rồi cần làm những j
mà nhiều khi muốn đẹp thì phải hy sinh chịu đựng tí )
cố lên


----------



## Xedapdientailg (7 Tháng chín 2018)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Răng khấp khểnh quá luông các mẹ ạ  hôm trước tình cờ lướt fb thấy có đứa bạn cùng đại học chia sẻ cái chỉnh nha nhựa trong hay gì gì đó của nha khoa win smile thì phải, ko biết nhà mình có mẹ nào làm dv gì ở đó chưa cho e xin ít chia sẻ chứ niềng răng mắc cài kim loại thấy đứa em ở cty kêu niềng đau lắm, toàn ăn cháo xay húp qua ngày, mà nói thật mấy vụ đau đớn em sợ mất vía luôn ạ hzzzz


răng xấu cũng là 1 cái tội nhở ( ( răng mình thì ko tới nỗi nhưng 2 chiếc răng cửa hơi to lại hơi vênh. rầu lắm


----------



## Metunlun (7 Tháng chín 2018)

Thì mẹ nó thử cái phương pháp niềng răng không mắc cài invisalign đó đi. 
- Khay niềng trong suốt hình dáng là 1 hàm răng, ôm sát các răng và thực hiện chức nắng dịch chuyển răng về đúng vị trí như mong muốn 
- Dùng cái niềng trong suốt thì thoải con gà mái mà giao tiếp luôn, chắc nhìn thật gần nhìn kỹ mới thấy chứ không hơi bị khó phát hiện đấy. niềng kim loại chắc hổng dám cười quá, nhìn cứ chềnh ềnh ra, chán lắm, kiểu đó cũng cổ điển rồi.
- Các khay niềng invisalign có thể tháo lắp dễ dàng, thuận tiện khi ăn uống và vệ sinh răng miệng nên tránh được tình trạng sâu răng, viêm nha chu khi niềng bằng các khí cụ cố định.
- Cái khay niềng được thiết kế trên máy vi tính, nên bác sĩ có khả năng thấy rất rõ từng chi tiết của răng và khớp cắn. Điều này giúp cho việc điều chỉnh những chi tiết nhỏ trong giai đoạn kết thúc của Invisalign dễ hơn mắc cài rất nhiều. 
- Mà ko đau ko ê buốt gì hết đâu ạ nhiều khi cảm thấy như ko đeo niềng đó, lựa chọn win smile là quá chuẩn rồi, em cũng khám răng miệng bên đó suốt mà, dịch vụ tốt lắm.
Làm luôn đi mẹ nó ạ, để lâu lại ngại đi


----------



## thienthandangyeu (7 Tháng chín 2018)

Xedapdientailg đã viết:


> răng xấu cũng là 1 cái tội nhở (( răng mình thì ko tới nỗi nhưng 2 chiếc răng cửa hơi to lại hơi vênh. rầu lắm


Răng em như là chẳng cái nào liên quan tới cái nào ấy, lộn xộn chẳng ra hàng ra lối, ăn ở có tới nỗi nào đâu mà răng lợi chán mớ đời thía chớ


----------



## Xedapdientailg (18 Tháng chín 2018)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Răng em như là chẳng cái nào liên quan tới cái nào ấy, lộn xộn chẳng ra hàng ra lối, ăn ở có tới nỗi nào đâu mà răng lợi chán mớ đời thía chớ


Túm lại như mình với mẹ nó thì chắc phải đăng ký tạm trú ở nha khoa nào đấy, chỉnh sửa ngon lành cành đào thì mới làm gì mới làm đc nhỉ, mình cũng đang muốn làm quá, mà chưa đủ động lực


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (18 Tháng chín 2018)

Nhìn nhiều người niềng răng thấy ớn luôn. nhiều lúc cũng muốn niềng nhìn cho răng đều mới đẹp cơ mà lại ngại, lại sợ đủ thứ, mà nhìn bất tiện nữa :-":-":-"


----------



## tomandjerry4 (18 Tháng chín 2018)

HoaNgocLan0909 đã viết:


> Nhìn nhiều người niềng răng thấy ớn luôn. nhiều lúc cũng muốn niềng nhìn cho răng đều mới đẹp cơ mà lại ngại, lại sợ đủ thứ, mà nhìn bất tiện nữa :-":-":-"



cái kiểu niềng đau niềng kim loại là công nghệ cũ rồi
giờ có niềng trong suốt hoặc niềng mắc pha lê ấy
nhìn kín đáo mà
ko đau đâu ạ
nhưng phải chọn nơi uy tín, mình mới làm ở nha khoa chỗ số 10 ngõ 1194 đường láng đây 
êm ru luôn, bảo hành đồng hành trọn đời luôn


----------



## VNAPharm (18 Tháng chín 2018)

tomandjerry4 đã viết:


> cái kiểu niềng đau niềng kim loại là công nghệ cũ rồi
> giờ có niềng trong suốt hoặc niềng mắc pha lê ấy
> nhìn kín đáo mà
> ko đau đâu ạ
> ...


Hiện đại thế cơ á lại còn trong suốt nữa, thế thì mắc cả hàm à chứ 1 cái mắc thế nào ta? hơi bị tò mò


----------



## CongChuaBongBong (18 Tháng chín 2018)

Dán sứ bên này rồi
Rất chim ưng, 1 phiếu vote làm nhé mom


----------



## CongChuaBongBong (18 Tháng chín 2018)

Xedapdientailg đã viết:


> Túm lại như mình với mẹ nó thì chắc phải đăng ký tạm trú ở nha khoa nào đấy, chỉnh sửa ngon lành cành đào thì mới làm gì mới làm đc nhỉ, mình cũng đang muốn làm quá, mà chưa đủ động lực


Làm đi để có nụ cười xinh ) chứ răng lợi xấu thì chán bỏ mệ, đi đâu nhiều khi cũng ngại


----------



## thienthandangyeu (25 Tháng chín 2018)

AnSinhThanhHoa đã viết:


> Nghe nói có niềng răng giờ công nghệ mới hả mng, niềng răng ko mắc cài là như nào? niềng răng không mắc cài bên nào uy tín bây giờ ạ?


Là mình đeo khay niềng trong suốt, có hình dáng như một hàm răng, ôm sát các răng và thực hiện chức nắng dịch chuyển răng về đúng vị trí như mong muốn đó mom. 
Em đọc thì thích lắm cũng muốn làm, nhưng đang phân vân không biết có nên làm ở win smile ko đây ạ, thế mới lập top xin các ý kiến các mom ạ


----------



## Kim Thoa (25 Tháng chín 2018)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Là mình đeo khay niềng trong suốt, có hình dáng như một hàm răng, ôm sát các răng và thực hiện chức nắng dịch chuyển răng về đúng vị trí như mong muốn đó mom.
> Em đọc thì thích lắm cũng muốn làm, nhưng đang phân vân không biết có nên làm ở win smile ko đây ạ, thế mới lập top xin các ý kiến các mom ạ


Mẹ nói nghe đc phết
Ơ thế họ đo cả bộ hàm của mình à? chứ răng mỗi người khác nhau thì làm sao mà đeo chung đc hí hí


----------



## Sylvan Learning (25 Tháng chín 2018)

cùng chung câu hỏi với chủ thớt niềng răng không mắc cài bên nào uy tín, mn có trải nghiệm thực tế  chỉ em phát


----------



## Metunlun (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Kim Thoa đã viết:


> Mẹ nói nghe đc phết
> Ơ thế họ đo cả bộ hàm của mình à? chứ răng mỗi người khác nhau thì làm sao mà đeo chung đc hí hí


Cái khay niềng được thiết kế trên máy vi tính, nên bác sĩ có khả năng thấy rất rõ từng chi tiết của răng và khớp cắn của mình mà mom
Chứ cái này làm sẵn kiểu j được, chỗ lòi ra chỗ lòi vào, mỗi người 1 khác )


----------



## AnhKS (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Tất tần tật các vấn đề về nha khoa, sức khỏe răng miệng, bác nào cần tư vấn hỏi han j có thể phôn số này 0977.688.234 tv nhiệt tình luôn, trước mình làm ở đó rồi, tuyệt vời ông mặt zời :-*:-*:-*:-*:-*


----------



## Kim Thoa (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Metunlun đã viết:


> Cái khay niềng được thiết kế trên máy vi tính, nên bác sĩ có khả năng thấy rất rõ từng chi tiết của răng và khớp cắn của mình mà mom
> Chứ cái này làm sẵn kiểu j được, chỗ lòi ra chỗ lòi vào, mỗi người 1 khác )


Thì em không biết mới hỏi 
Biết thì thưa thớt ko biết thì dựa cột mà nghe, em dựa cột nãy giờ đây á


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Em trai mình bị đau răng cửa hàm trên và viêm quanh chân răng.. nó có đi khám thì bsy bảo bị viêm tủy răng r11 sau đó có lấy cao răng thì bị đau hơn ạ
Bs bảo giờ phải khoan lấy tủy và bọc răng sứ, nó nghe thấy sợ đau với bảo để hỏi ý kiến mng xem sao đã
Nhà mình bác nào giỏi vụ này cho lời khuyên dc ko ạ
Trường hợp như em mình thì giờ nên làm j?


----------



## stopinmymind (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Sylvan Learning đã viết:


> cùng chung câu hỏi với chủ thớt niềng răng không mắc cài bên nào uy tín, mn có trải nghiệm thực tế  chỉ em phát


Qua nha khoa winsmile đi. ax nhà mình niềng răng không mắc cài bên này đấy. nhìn kỹ mới phát hiện ra chứ lướt qua ko để ý là chịu đấy, nói chung tính thẩm mỹ cao. an toàn nhờ có nha sĩ giỏi tay nghề tốt.


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (25 Tháng chín 2018)

tomandjerry4 đã viết:


> cái kiểu niềng đau niềng kim loại là công nghệ cũ rồi
> giờ có niềng trong suốt hoặc niềng mắc pha lê ấy
> nhìn kín đáo mà
> ko đau đâu ạ
> ...


Hiện đại thế bác? có hại điện không á


----------



## ThichZaiDep (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Em trai mình bị đau răng cửa hàm trên và viêm quanh chân răng.. nó có đi khám thì bsy bảo bị viêm tủy răng r11 sau đó có lấy cao răng thì bị đau hơn ạ
> Bs bảo giờ phải khoan lấy tủy và bọc răng sứ, nó nghe thấy sợ đau với bảo để hỏi ý kiến mng xem sao đã
> Nhà mình bác nào giỏi vụ này cho lời khuyên dc ko ạ
> Trường hợp như em mình thì giờ nên làm j?


E của bạn đã đc tư vấn. Răng của bạn ấy cần đc điều trị tủy thì mới hết đau đc bạn nhé. Kèm thêm bạn đó phải dùng thuốc nữa đấy


----------



## Heracare (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Em trai mình bị đau răng cửa hàm trên và viêm quanh chân răng.. nó có đi khám thì bsy bảo bị viêm tủy răng r11 sau đó có lấy cao răng thì bị đau hơn ạ
> Bs bảo giờ phải khoan lấy tủy và bọc răng sứ, nó nghe thấy sợ đau với bảo để hỏi ý kiến mng xem sao đã
> Nhà mình bác nào giỏi vụ này cho lời khuyên dc ko ạ
> Trường hợp như em mình thì giờ nên làm j?



Bác đưa em qua nha khoa Winsmile để khám lại xem sao, mình thấy các bác sĩ ở đây tận tâm lắm, khi nào cũng đưa ra các phương án tốt nhất cho khách hàng. Bên này cũng toàn bác sĩ giỏi trong ngành nên yên tâm về kiến thức cũng như nghiệp vụ. Hoặc ko thì bác lên fb search tên nhakhoaquoctewinsmile nhé, ib mà hỏi về trường hợp của em bác xem đc tư vấn thế nào, đỡ mất công qua phải chờ đợi, bên này thấy lần nào tới cũng khá đông khách hàng đấy ạ


----------



## trangchese (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Cứ tìm hiểu cho kỹ rồi làm, hoặc mò FB xem có nhiều đánh giá tốt không bạn nhé


----------



## iService.hanoi (25 Tháng chín 2018)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Là mình đeo khay niềng trong suốt, có hình dáng như một hàm răng, ôm sát các răng và thực hiện chức nắng dịch chuyển răng về đúng vị trí như mong muốn đó mom.
> Em đọc thì thích lắm cũng muốn làm, nhưng đang phân vân không biết có nên làm ở win smile ko đây ạ, thế mới lập top xin các ý kiến các mom ạ


Dịch vụ ở đây tốt mom ơi, làm đi nhé. mình hóng được bên này đang free dịch vụ thăm khám, kiểm tra tổng quát, lấy cao răng đánh bóng làm sạch sâu cũng free luôn. Tiếc là mới tẩy trắng xịn xò đc 1 tuần rồi ở bên này hí hí


----------

